# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Entomologia (Insectos) >  Pequeña fauna en Extremadura

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas mariposas del pasado fin de semana en terrines:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo otro bichito del pasado fin de semana en la Serena:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Bonita y grande *ACEITERA*!!!!! un insecto raro de ver al menos por el Fresnedas... jejeje

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bonita y grande *ACEITERA*!!!!! un insecto raro de ver al menos por el Fresnedas... jejeje


Raro dice... yo no lo he visto nunca  :Embarrassment: 

Según he leído ahora mismo, dicen que suelta sobre su piel hemolinfa como defensa y que es bastante irritante si la tocas...

Gracias por la foto Los terrines  :Smile:

----------


## Los terrines

Pues en la Serena se ven por el campo con mucha frecuencia, aunque yo ignoraba su nombre.

Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

En mi pueblo abundaban y no se le llamaba aceitera sino sanguinera ya que parece sangre lo que suelta.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos del viernes y de ayer en la Serena:







Y termino con esta "camisa" de una culebra:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Una preciosidad Los terrines este tema, no lo había visto.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo dos fotos que tomé el pasado domingo; son las cosas que pasan al vivir en el campo. Al ir a ducharme, encontré en la bañera a estos pequeños visitantes:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Si yo te contará los bichos con los que me encuentro yo en la bañera del Fresnedas al ducharme...
Aunque debemos reconocer que las duchas, comidas y en general vida en el campo, no tiene precio aunque exista mucha soledad. :Wink:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Hay mucho campo entre todos.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado sábado por la mañana; las primeras de un saltamontes, que en la zona de la Serena los más viejos llamamos langosto:





Antes de seguir os voy a contar una historia que a mí me narró mi padre y a él el suyo sobre el sistema que había para combatir las plagas de langosta a finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX: al parecer se abrían grandes zanjas en el campo, como si fueran trincheras, y en uno de los bordes se ponían unas chapas de latón de forma que los langostos en sus vuelos-saltos chocaban contra las chapas y caían en las zanjas, de donde no tenían forma de salir, y allí terminaban muriendo.  ¡Vaya batallita que os he largado¡

Y termino con una libélula:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Curiosa, muy curiosa esa forma de acabar con las plagas...jejeje
La primera foto de la libélula... preciosa!!

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta libélula la pude fotografiar el sábado en presencia de F. Lázaro muy cerca de la presa de Zújar:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

La segunda foto de ésta libélula,* de las mejores fotos que he visto de fauna en embalses.net*... Te lo digo de corazón!!
Impresionante Los Terrines!! Haces mucho más grande éste foro.

----------


## Los terrines

> La segunda foto de ésta libélula,* de las mejores fotos que he visto de fauna en embalses.net*... Te lo digo de corazón!!
> Impresionante Los Terrines!! Haces mucho más grande éste foro.


Muchas gracias por los elogios, REEGE, que no son merecidos; creo que ya le conté al sábado a F. Lázaro que cuando estás mucho tiempo en el campo con la cámara a cuestas, se presentan muchas oportunidades, porque no todos lo animales son igual de esquivos, incluso entre los de la misma especie hay unos más amigables que otros. Lo que hay que hacer es aprovechar las oportunidades, y para poder utilizar unas pocas fotos, hay que tirar muchas más a la papelera de reciclaje.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

A mi me salió algo desenfocada y no se ve del todo nítida la libélula... el enfoque automático me la ha jugado  :Mad:

----------


## frfmfrfm

F. Lázaro, lo bueno es intentarlo, tuyas también hemos vistos grandes fotos y como sigas con Los Terrines cualquiera se va acercar a ti.
Un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda joyita me acabo de cargar en casa, concretamente en la cocina detrás de la puerta estaba la muy...

Si aparte de esa especie, que de por sí ya es chunga... le sumamos que tengo reacción a las picaduras de arácnidos, la que me podría haber formado esa bicha es de aupa  :Mad: 

Así encogida no parece tanto, pero cuando estaba viva, pedazo bicha, nunca había visto una tan grande. Anda que he tardado mucho en coger la raqueta eléctrica y freírla.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado tuve la oportunidad de hacer un pequeño reportaje a una mantis religiosa que estaba junto a mi casa, la pena es que el posadero no era el más bonito; aquí la tenéis:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## perdiguera

Hola los terrines, 
Son preciosas las fotos, éstas y las de la libélula y el saltamontes etc...
Pero me parece que son insectos y hay un hilo para ellos. Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas libélulas del pasado fin de semana; las hay de distintos colores, y las últimas están emparejadas:

















Un tordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas Los Terrines... te superas!!!!!!!!
Gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Esta mariposa la fotografié ayer junto al azud de Badajoz:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas libélulas y un saltamontes:











Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos que tomé ayer:

Primero una mariposa:



Dos de un moscardón que estaba en un peñasco:





Y por último, algunas de una libélula (es curioso la cantidad de colores diferentes que tienen estos bichos, si véis otras fotos en esta mismo hilo lo podéis comprobar):







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Jope con Los Terrines... A ti para fotógrafo de animales te rifaban!!
Impresionantes.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Nat. Geographic, Discovery, Xplora... no saben lo que se están perdiendo contigo, jejeje  :Big Grin:

----------


## ceheginero joven

De cine todas tus fotos Los Terrines! Me encantan las del odonato. Esta tarde he visto yo también un moscardón de esos, chocándose contra el cristal de mi ventana  :Big Grin: 
También he bajado a la huerta y he realizado algunas fotografías de este tipo.

Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

El sábado tuve la oportunidad de fotografiar a dso milpiés; uno de ellos enroscado, y el otro caminando. Aquí tenéis las fotos de estos pequeños artrópodos:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotografías Los Terrines.

Siempre me ha fascinado este bicho.

----------


## embalses al 100%

> Preciosas fotografías Los Terrines.
> 
> *Siempre me ha fascinado este bicho.*


A mí también.
Están chulos. Los tocas, y se enroscan  :Big Grin:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo tres fotos de esta mañana, en el Guadiana, a su paso por Badajoz:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas orugas que fotografié el pasado sábado:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Creo que son procesionarias del pino. Te salen urticarias si las tocas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Creo que son procesionarias del pino. Te salen urticarias si las tocas.
> Un saludo.


Aunque son parecidas, a mi me parece que son distintas; tengo tres pinos grandes en el jardín, y normalmente en primavera les ataca la procesionaria, pero estas orugas aparecen antes todos los años, y están siempre en la tierra, habiendo gran cantidad de ellas, por lo que si fueran las procesionarias de los pinos, sería un desastre para ellos, ya que están por toda la finca.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines podría ser esta? Aporia crataegi.
Si tuviéramos unas fotos más cerca podríamos buscarla mejor.

http://www.espacionatural.com/4image...102/Orugas.jpg

De todas maneras gracias Los terrines.

----------


## Los terrines

Yo creo que tampoco es esa, frfmfrfm (el color me parece distinto, y, además, la que tú crees es mucho más clara, casi blanca, por la parte inferior); cuando vaya al campo haré más fotos, pero a ver si con este recorte te haces más idea de como es:



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## frfmfrfm

No entiendo nada de orugas por ese mismo motivo me llama la atención.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## jason

Creo que las procesionarias tienen una primera fase a ras de suelo para luego migrar a los pinos. No lo juraría pero algo he leído

----------


## REEGE

Así es Jason, yo una vez pude presenciar el "viaje" de un grupo de éstas bichas de más de 100 colocadas una detras de otra...
Es un auténtico privilegio poder presenciar un viaje de procesionarias hacia su presa y una verdadera pena su labor en él.
En fin naturaleza pura y dura.

----------


## perdiguera

Se parecen mucho a las procesionarias pero tienen los colores cambiados creo yo, la procesionaria, al menos la que yo conozco por esta zona, tiene una banda amarilla central en el lomo y dos más negras en los lados; la que ha puesto los terrines tiene dos bandas amarillas en los lados y una negra central, me parece deducir de sus fotos. Puede que sean familia o incluso la misma si es que pueden tener esa alternancia de pigmentación.

----------


## F. Lázaro

La procesionaria del pino creo que es más clara y no tiene esa línea tan negra, además de que como bien decís algunos van formando cadenas por el suelo.

De todas formas, mejor no tocar ninguna.

----------


## Los terrines

Yo sigo creyendo que no se trata del mismo bicho, pero no tengo seguridad. Espero que no, pero si este año tengo un ataque de procesionarias a los pinos del jardín, procuraré no olvidar fotografiarlas para poder asegurarlo. Por supuesto que subiré fotos.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

El domingo hice más fotos a orugas, la primera de la misma especia que el otro día, y las siguientes de otra distinta:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Menuda piara de orugas en la primera foto  :EEK!:

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunos bichitos del pasado fin de semana en la Serena:

















Estas moscas acompañaban al pollino:





Sigue...

----------


## Los terrines

Más:







Una de carnet:







Y esto es todo, un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

PRECIOSAS!!!!!!! Una pasada de fotos Los Terrines.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines me encantan este tipo de fotos, como siempre un seguidor, Francisco.

----------


## eldelassetas

Unas fotos muy buenas. Una pregunta ¿la foto de la aceitera es actual?. Nunca las había visto fuera del final del verano.

----------


## Los terrines

> Unas fotos muy buenas. Una pregunta ¿la foto de la aceitera es actual?. Nunca las había visto fuera del final del verano.


Sí, eldelassetas, la foto de la aceitera la tomé el pasado 10 de mayo muy cerca de la localidad pacense de la Coronada; también tomé esta otra del mismo bichito:



Saludos cordiales.

----------


## REEGE

Por mi zona los hay ahora tambien... de hecho mi mujer y yo en los paseos que damos algunas tardes solemos ver alguna!!
Buenas fotos Los Terrines.

----------


## eldelassetas

Muchas gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunos bichitos del pasado fin de semana:





















Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os pongo unas fotos de la semana pasada; es curioso como se camuflaba la mariposa verde en lo único que queda en el campo con ese color:













Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado día 25 de junio:









Y éstas, en la puerta de casa:





Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines, no sebes la alegría que me has dado al ver estos últimos capítulos de la pequeña fauna de Extremadura. Yo tengo algunas también de este tipo.
Un saludo y gracias.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Este saltamontes lo fotografié hace unos días en la Serena:





Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tarde.

Estas fotos las hice el viernes en el patio de casa:







Un cordial saludo.

----------


## perdiguera

Que envidia me das, a mi cuesta poder hacer fotos así.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenso días.

Os subo algunas fotos del pasado fin de semana:











Un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

A esa ya la fichamos el otro día en el foro de entomología, hilo "una araña en mi jardín": _Argiope lobata_.

Buenas fotos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Estas fotos las tomé el pasado 28 de setiembre en el limonero que tengo en el patio:







Y éstas, con una rotación para que podáis verlo mejor:







Un saludo cordial.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo unas fotos del pasado sábado:









Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo unas fotos de la pasada semana:







Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

frfmfrfm (22-abr-2014),sergi1907 (22-abr-2014),willi (23-abr-2014)

----------

